# Walker Creek Dove Hunt 2012



## 20west (Jun 1, 2012)

Shannon said he is already getting calls for dove spots on Williams field. If you would like to hunt Williams field better get in early. 404-218-0479


----------



## Jim P (Jun 1, 2012)

What's the location of Williams Field?


----------



## 20west (Jun 2, 2012)

Williams field is the main field on five points road. 20 West to exit 9 turn left. 45 mins west of Atl.


----------



## gregg (Jun 2, 2012)

Any idea about cost this year?


----------



## 20west (Jun 25, 2012)

He is keeping the cost at 125.00 per spot, there is no lunch but should be plenty of doves. Today is Monday  6/25 and he had one hunter holding 7 spots but today he released 5 of those spots. Most of those paid in have hunted with him four atleast two seasons. As the fields progress I will let yall know how the birds are looking!


----------



## gregg (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, I sent my check in to Shannon a week or so ago, looking forward to getting out there again with my son.


----------



## 20west (Jul 15, 2012)

Went to field Saturday WOW sunflowers looking good, millet looking good, foxtail millet looking good, 4 bucks with brown sticking up over ears looked good, and about 40 - 50 birds already hanging out! spots are being held for regulars waiting on deposits. IThere may be some spots come open. Right now they are full.


----------



## 20west (Jul 23, 2012)

Talked to Shannon today. He has had some spots open up he was'nt sure at the time but he may have 4-5 spots.


----------



## 20west (Aug 11, 2012)

Fields started last weekend, check in this morning and there was alot of birds coming in. Maybe around 80 or so just on the line. I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## 20west (Aug 21, 2012)

*Birds, Birds, Birds*

Well the field is loaded with birds. Saturday we watched for several hours, had about 60 sixty birds cross at the gate
in the middle of the day. Look forward to seeing all of you weekend after next. If anyone needs 1 spot, I think he said he had one open due to someone's family member not able to come.


----------



## 20west (Aug 25, 2012)

*Storms Possible*

Shannon has had alot of calls about the weather, the fields are being worked for opening day. If we end up with servere storms, lightening, and high winds then the shoot will be moved to labor day ( Monday ). with the amount of birds on field he is worried about loosing them by waiting another week. Please contact him if things look bad, if moved to Monday it will be on field at 9:00 am.


----------



## gregg (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like the storm track has moved further West, we might be out of trouble for Saturday.


----------



## gregg (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey 20West how are the bird numbers looking?


----------



## Hooch (Aug 28, 2012)

Gregg the lower section of the field was covered in doves this past Saturday.


----------



## gregg (Aug 28, 2012)

> Gregg the lower section of the field was covered in doves this past Saturday.


Thanks Hooch, is the whole field planted?


----------



## Hooch (Aug 28, 2012)

85 to 90% should be a good sat morning if the weather holds off


----------



## gregg (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, I've always thought the lower 2/3 of the field was better, though some have stated otherwise based on previous years, it's all a crap-shoot and I'll have fun either way.


----------



## fearthebeard333 (Aug 29, 2012)

Any spots still available?


----------



## Hooch (Aug 30, 2012)

Been sold out for a while. Will have more land next year.


----------



## jeffdavis20 (Sep 3, 2012)

How'd the shoot go this weekend?


----------



## 20west (Sep 4, 2012)

We had a pretty good shoot this year, Shannon said that he was disappointed in the afternoon, but man we shot all day. Alot of birds were never even shot at. Most everyone I talked to had shot atleast two or three boxes of shells. the field as always looked great and the birds were trying to land. He is planning to hunt it again on Saturday if anyone is interested.


----------



## jeffdavis20 (Sep 4, 2012)

20west said:


> We had a pretty good shoot this year, Shannon said that he was disappointed in the afternoon, but man we shot all day. Alot of birds were never even shot at. Most everyone I talked to had shot atleast two or three boxes of shells. the field as always looked great and the birds were trying to land. He is planning to hunt it again on Saturday if anyone is interested.



That's great!  I was just talking to Shannon and he said that it went well.  Wish I could get out there on Saturday, sounds like a great time.  If any of you guys can go I would recommend it.  Great guy and awesome place out at Walker Creek.


----------



## gregg (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey 20west, how many birds have showed back up this week? Is Shannon going to shoot Saturday morning?


----------

